# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year



## Tim Harrison (24 Dec 2020)

_Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, from the UKAPS Team_





​


----------



## dean (24 Dec 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big G (24 Dec 2020)

Merry christmas, peace and good health to you too Tim & all UKAPSers.

Bg


----------



## Driftless (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas and here is to a better year in 2021!


----------



## noodlesuk (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas all, hopefully more merry next year!


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Xmas everyone  hopefully lots of "fishy" presies


----------



## EA James (24 Dec 2020)

Just popped outside for a quick smoke and thought i'd like to wish everyone a merry christmas and hopefully a happy new year! 
The members on here have been amazing in helping my aquascaping journey so far and i definitely wouldn't be where i am now without you guys so thank you and have a good one  

all the best
James


----------



## Sammy Islam (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! We won't ever forget this year, so make it one to remember! 😉👍


LondonDragon said:


> Merry Xmas everyone  hopefully lots of "fishy" presies


Treated myself earlier to some little fishys 😉


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas to all and thanks to the team at ukaps.


----------



## foxfish (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas to all my cyber friends .....


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Dec 2020)

Merry christmas to everyone


----------



## Deano3 (25 Dec 2020)

Merry christmas to all hope you have a great day and thanks for all the help and advice and friendly banter this year  

Hope for a better 2021 for everyone and as said hope santa brings you all what you want 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Xmas to you all!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas, love, peace and health to all.. 

Greetz, Luciën.


----------



## JoshP12 (25 Dec 2020)

Loving UKAPS since I joined. 

Merry Christmas everyone - truly appreciative of everyone on this forum as we are a great community and have a vast amount of knowledge and expertise. 

More so, everyone is willing to share and help each other. 

Josh


----------



## Ady34 (29 Dec 2020)

Hope you all had a great Christmas and best wishes for the new year.
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Dec 2020)

Nothing fishy here, but did get another set of Phillips Hue light bulbs, motion sensors and light switches (entire flat is almost all done), also father Xmas got me a new TV to replace my 13 year old non-smart one  and a new pair of Bluetooth Headphones! so can't complain


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year everyone, may 2021 be an improvement on what we have been through over the last 12 months  
All I can say is that I was still able to work from home, family was safe, and overall could have been a lot worse, just mentally draining at times, so just have to stay positive and look forward to what this year will bring, I have a feeling a lot of the same for a while still, but we can get through it 

All the best 
Paulo


----------



## shangman (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year!!! 🌱🌹🌻

2020 was rubbish, but I'm very grateful that it led me to start fishkeeping and aquascaping and here!


----------

